# Tough one



## Capt.Hook (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.westbytimes.com/articles/2008/07/10/thisjustin/09leadthis.txt

 This one hurts.  We were short handed anyway, I was in command.  The two other FRs with me (one a medic, the other an EMT in nursing school) were tending to the other kids who had crawled from the car. I waited for fire to arrive with Jaws tools so three of us (short handed) could extricate.

 She was unrestrained in the back of a two door sedan, rolled over 3 1/2 times.  Upon my 360, I had a difficult time determining front and back, as the car was very wrenched.  After popping the door we pulled her out and began CPR as the medics arrived.  Due to a snafu with Law, unfortunately her father watched us begin CPR before he could be taken aside.

 The copter couldn't fly, not that we could continue CPR on it anyway, tho.  My team of three rode in the ambulance with the medics for the 15 min. transport.  She was pronounced not long after arrival at ER.

 This was on a "roller coaster" rural road with a couple peaks and valleys where folks can get going very fast.  There is a cross directly across the road from another teenage girl that was ejected in the same type of crash.  The driver suffered a broken leg.  5 years ago.  I remember that one well also.

 Past couple days have been tough.  Theraputic typing now, I guess.  Bless my wife's heart, but I was almost asleep tonight and she brought this up, about the visitation being earlier and asking about the other kids.  That sucked.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 11, 2008)

Capt.Hook said:


> http://www.westbytimes.com/articles/2008/07/10/thisjustin/09leadthis.txt
> 
> This one hurts. We were short handed anyway, I was in command. The two other FRs with me (one a medic, the other an EMT in nursing school) were tending to the other kids who had crawled from the car. I waited for fire to arrive with Jaws tools so three of us (short handed) could extricate.
> 
> ...


 that sucks man, hopefully it won't stay with you for long.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

My thoughts are with you today..............-_-


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 11, 2008)

Tough run!  Hope you are able to move past it soon.


----------



## Capt.Hook (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you all.  I'm not sure what I was lookin for in replies, but your words do help.  This is harder than I thought to shake.  I do know that there are certain things I will do differently at the next one.

Thanks again.


Hook


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 12, 2008)

*Hang tough, talk about it.*

I can't offer better advice than that. Use your peers, your wife, professonal help if needed. This is the special country where EMS, police, fire, and some others dwell and sets them apart. Let yourself understand that you did the best you could do.


----------



## Bosco578 (Jul 12, 2008)

I feel for ya Capt., Hang in there. It's a tuff one,but were all here for ya.


----------



## Outbac1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Like the others I feel for you. Traumatic arrests just never turn out well. Take the time and help as required to get yourself squared away. Better to do it now than later. :sad:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 12, 2008)

Tough call, it sucks. That is why traumatic arrests are DRT (dead right there) they don't live... period. As well, why most EMS has a "no resuscitation" for traumatic arrest protocols. 

You gave it your all, and that is all you can do. It does not make it easier, but with time and more calls, it will finally become a less focus point. If not, get help.. keep healthy both physically & mentally. 

Good luck!

R/r 911


----------



## Capt.Hook (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks again folks.  These types of calls are frequent in emergency services, but THANKFULLY we don't see them as often here.  The worst part for me to get past is the father seeing us basically start working.  The look on his face when I asked him to move was unforgettable.  

Fortunately we are a pretty tight group and are able to bounce many discussions around throughout tough times.  I'm thankful for that.

As we've said many times, both fire and EMS: We didn't throw the party, we just got invited.


----------

